# Woman gives birth after 9 miscarriages after self-investigation of immune issues



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Article in The Sun yesterday:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/health/health/article4279426.ece

/links


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful inspiring story. x


----------



## angeladams26 (May 3, 2012)

Such as lovely story! Its these things that give me hope!x


----------

